# the Day After



## Reformingstudent (Jun 30, 2005)

One of the anti-Nuke movies to come out of the 80's is on tonight on TV Land. 
Only seen it one time since it aired back in 83, when Ronald Reagan was Pres and almost everyone in the media was afraid he would start a nuclear war.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 30, 2005)

I was just thinking about that movie. Nothing wrong with being anti-nuke


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I was just thinking about that movie. Nothing wrong with being anti-nuke



 Amen there.
I just thought it was funny how in the eighties there were so many doomsday movies coming out, most of which put the USA in a bad light.

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by Reformingstudent]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 30, 2005)

Trust me we dont need movies to put the good ol' USA in a bad light leave it to the liberals(both dems and reps) to do that for us.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Trust me we dont need movies to put the good ol' USA in a bad light leave it to the liberals(both dems and reps) to do that for us.



 and again I say


----------



## Poimen (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Trust me we dont need movies to put the good ol' USA in a bad light leave it to the liberals(both dems and reps) to do that for us.



And Canadian parliamentarians, eh?


----------



## smallbeans (Jul 1, 2005)

I rented that movie recently because in 83 I was in 3rd grade and not allowed to watch it. I was pretty surprised at how non-graphic the movie's "violence" was. Pretty funny.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallbeans_
> I rented that movie recently because in 83 I was in 3rd grade and not allowed to watch it. I was pretty surprised at how non-graphic the movie's "violence" was. Pretty funny.



The fuuniest thing in the whole movie was how jason Robards survived a nuclear blast just by ducking inside his car.

I guess he remember to duck and cover :bigsmile:


----------

